# Wasserkühlung für eine  ZOTAC GeForce GTX 1080 ArcticStorm GraKa



## AnnynN (2. Juni 2017)

*Wasserkühlung für eine  ZOTAC GeForce GTX 1080 ArcticStorm GraKa*

Servus Leute,

habe mich noch nie mit WaKü beschäftigt, und hatte es eigentlich auch nicht vor, jedoch habe ich die ZOTAC GeForce GTX 1080 ArcticStorm gewonnen. 

ZOTAC GeForce GTX 1080 ArcticStorm Thermaltake 10 Year Anniversary Edition | ZOTAC

Diese kommt mit einem integrierten Kühlkörper mit G1/4 Anschlüssen.

Da ich eigentlich kein Interesse habe eine eigene "richtige" Wasserkühlung zusammenzustellen, und zu verbauen, würde mich interessieren ob es möglich wäre eine AiO Kühlung zu kaufen. 

Auf meiner Recherche habe ich nur AiO Kühlungen gefunden, die bereits mit einem CPU/GPU-Block kommen. Und bei diesen ist die Pumpe immer im Block selbst.

Jetzt scheint z.B. bei dem Corsair Hydro Series H110i die Tubes am CPU Block abnehmbar zu sein. Und bei diesem Bericht zur Grafikkarte: 
Zotac GeForce GTX 1080 ArcticStorm im Test – Full-Cover-Wasserkuhlung mit Potenzial - Hardwareluxx
scheint Corsair Hydro Series H110i GT die einzige Wasserkühlung im System zu sein. Gehe ich recht in der Annahme, dass man theoretisch eine Corsair Hydro Series H110i AiO WaKü kaufen könnte, dazu paar zusätzliche Tubes, und somit CPU und GPU kühlen könnte?

Hätte persönlich gedacht, dass es die Kühlleistung deutlich verschlechtern müsste, aber zumindest im Hardwareluxx bericht scheint sie doch anständig zu sein.

Oder gibt es bessere Alternativen?


----------



## Chukku (2. Juni 2017)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für eine  ZOTAC GeForce GTX 1080 ArcticStorm GraKa*

Ich hab jetzt ehrlich gesagt nicht den ganzen Test gelesen, den du verlinkt hast.
Aber ich denke das ist ein Missverständnis.

Die Corsair H110, die dort gelistet ist, bezieht sich garantiert nur auf die CPU Kühlung und hat nichts mit der Grafikkarte zu tun.

Ich schätze, die setzen beim Test eines Fullcover GPU Blocks einfach als selbstverständlich voraus, dass sie da noch einen Custom WaKü Loop mit dabei haben.
(wobei der konkrete Hinweis jetzt zumindest beim ersten Überfliegen des Texts tatsächlich fehlt.)

Zu deiner eigentlichen Frage:
Die Karte einfach mit einer AiO zu kombinieren dürfte alles andere als einfach sein.
Das Hauptproblem ist der fehlende Ausgleichsbehälter.
Selbst wenn du die Karte einfach mit den Schläuchen einer AiO Verbinden kannst, wird es sehr schwer sein, den Kreislauf anschliessend mit Wasser zu befüllen.

Das Einzige, was ich mir in diese Richtung vorstellen könnte:
Nimm eine Alphacool Eisbär AiO (die hat nämlichen einen integrierten kleinen Ausgleichbehälter und Schnellkupplungen an den Schläuchen), schraube an deine Karte zwei Schläuche mit Schnellkupplungen und verbinde die.
Aber dann solltest du die Eisbär wirklich nur als Pumpe verwenden und nicht noch auf die CPU aufsetzen, sonst hast du wieder zu viel Wärme im System für den relativ kleinen Radiator.
Ausserdem müsstest du dir dann Gedanken darüber machen, womit du das System eigentlich auffüllst... serienmässig ist da ja irgendeine Antikorrosionsmischung drin, die evtl nicht mit der Kühlflüssigkeit kompatibel ist, die du da reinkippen willst.

Ehrlich gesagt wäre das alles in jedem Fall mit Iprovisation und einer Menge Bastelei verbunden.

Da kannst du auch einfach einen kleinen Custom Loop aufbauen.. das wird weder komplizierter noch wesentlich teurer sein.

Einfachster Vorschlag:
Nimm dir so ein Set und ignorier den CPU Kühler:
EK-KIT L240 (R2.0)  – EK Webshop
Den CPU Kühler kannst du dann entweder noch für ein paar Euro weiterverkaufen oder du entschliesst dich später noch dazu, die CPU mit einem zusätzlichen Radiator zu integrieren.


----------



## AnnynN (2. Juni 2017)

*AW: WasserkÃ¼hlung fÃ¼r eine  ZOTAC GeForce GTX 1080 ArcticStorm GraKa*

Vielen Dank erstmal! Habe  nicht erwartet das jemand so schnell und hilfreich antwortet!

Ja das mit dem Test ist irgendwie missverständlich. Bin auch davon ausgegangen, dass es nur die CPU Kühlung ist, aber dann kommt sowas wie: 

"Aufgrund des relativ niedrigen Wasservolumens unserer externen AiO-Wasserkühlung erwärmt sich das Wasser recht schnell und auch ansonsten eher unübliche Schwankungen in der Wassertemperatur stellten wir fest. Im Idle-Betrieb messen wir nach den Benchmarks eine Idle-Temperatur von 42 °C. Dieser Wert ist unproblematisch, wenngleich nicht herausragend gut. An einer anderen Wasserkühlung kann dieser Wert aber auch ganz anders aussehen und deutlich niedriger sein."


Alphacool Eisbär AiO sieht ganz gut aus, aber dann ist es tatsächlich alles improvisiert. Custom Loop wäre da tatsächlich fast schon einfacher.

Will es eigentlich möglichst einfach und günstig haben.


Habe mal geschaut, und habe das hier gefunden: 
EK Water Blocks FLUID GAMING Kit A240 Wasserkuhlungs-Set - 240 mm

Scheint ein Kit von ekwb zu sein, die du auch verlinkt hast. Ist aber etwas günstiger. Hat es irgendwelche Nachteile im Vergleich zu dem von dir verlinkten Set?

Es gibt auch ein Set mit GPU Kühlung, der einzige Unterschied scheint aber nur der GPU Kühlerkörper, und zwei zusätzliche "EK-ACF ALU Fitting 10/13mm G1/4" zu sein:
EK Water Blocks FLUID GAMING Kit A240G Wasserkuhlungs-Set - 240 mm

Wäre sowas in Ordnung? Könnte theoretisch die günstigere Variante Kaufen, und zusätlich noch die Fittings, und es sowohl für CPU als auch GPU benutzen, oder?


----------



## IICARUS (2. Juni 2017)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für eine  ZOTAC GeForce GTX 1080 ArcticStorm GraKa*

Hier mal ein Vorschlag um nur die Grafikkarte einzubinden:


 1 x Magicool DCP450 - DC 12V Pumpe = *39,90 €*
 1 x MagiCool Copper Radiator II - 240 mm = *39,90 €*
 6 x EK Water Blocks EK-ACF Fitting 13/10mm G1/4 - Elox schwarz = *4,50 €*
 2 x Mayhems Ultra Clear Schlauch 13/10 mm - 1m = *3,90 €*
 1 x aqua computer Double Protect Ultra 1l = *7,90 €*
*Summe: 126,49 €
* (incl. Versand 3,99 €)

Kannst jederzeit dann noch mit einem zusätzlichem Radiator erweitern und einem CPU-Kühler.
Zwei 120er Lüfter müsstest du dann auch noch für diese Bestellliste mit dazu nehmen.


----------



## Pixekgod (2. Juni 2017)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für eine  ZOTAC GeForce GTX 1080 ArcticStorm GraKa*

------


----------



## IICARUS (2. Juni 2017)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für eine  ZOTAC GeForce GTX 1080 ArcticStorm GraKa*

@Pixekgod
Richtig es geht auch günstiger, die Anschraubanschlüsse sind nur ein Beispiel, die Bestellliste kann nach belieben noch geändert werden.
Ich habe sogar zum Teil Schlauchtüllen verwendet die haben mich nur 60 Cent das Stück gekostet. 

EDIT: Hättest jetzt dein Beitrag nicht löschen müssen, denn der Hinweis das die Anschlüsse auch günstiger möglich sind war ja in diesem Sinn nicht verkehrt.


----------



## Chukku (2. Juni 2017)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für eine  ZOTAC GeForce GTX 1080 ArcticStorm GraKa*

Hehe.. ich hatte schon überlegt, ob ich noch dazuschreibe " aber nimm auf keinen Fall eines der neuen "Fluid Gaming" Sets von EKWB".. aber hab dann erstmal abgewartet.

Also:
Nein, so ein Fluid-Gaming Set solltest du nicht nehmen.
Die Dinger basieren vollständig auf Aluminium Komponenten. Das ist jetzt für sich genommen erst einmal nichts Schlimmes.
Aber Alu wird dann problematisch, wenn man es zusammen mit Komponenten aus Kupfer/Nickel/Messing in einen Wasserkreislauf steckt.
Das führt dann nämlich recht schnell zu Korrosion. Und der Wasserblock deiner Grafikkarte ist ja aus genau diesen Materialien.

Deswegen: Einen Custom Loop immer entweder komplett OHNE Alu oder komplett NUR aus Alu aufbauen.. aber nie beides mischen.

*edit*
Hat sich erledigt 
Die Liste von IICarus ist ungefähr genau das, was ich gerade noch heraussuchen wollte.
Billiger kommst du garantiert nicht an eine Lösung heran.

Die  Lüfter musst du halt noch dazurechnen, aber da hast du ja vielleicht selbst schon welche.


----------



## IICARUS (2. Juni 2017)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für eine  ZOTAC GeForce GTX 1080 ArcticStorm GraKa*

Hier noch ein gute Hinweis:



Pelle0095 schrieb:


> Magicool DCP 450.
> Aber die neue Rev hat nur jetzt auch einen Einlass am Deckel.
> So weit mir bekannt sind die Dichtungen die gleichen, also gleich mit bestellen.
> O-Ring 63,22 x 1,78 mm BS037 NBR 70° +/- 5° Shore A schwarz/blac - IR Dichtungstechnik
> ...


Link: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread


----------

